# Help: suggestions



## novizio (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi

i'd like to get a well thought-out list on the history of classical music (a list covering from gregorian chant to modern composers, pointing out key composers as well as key compositions)

many thanks


----------



## SonataSonataSonata (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you asking the forum to do an assignment for you?


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_classical_music_composers

This is the list with the composers, as for the key compositions you could just name the highlights of the list and see their best stuff.


----------



## novizio (Oct 27, 2010)

@ wicked one: thanks! useful link.

@sonatasonatasonata: i thank you for your answer, but you're wrong (i'm too old to be a student)


----------

